# You dance with strange men



## Anton Bruckner (Apr 28, 2008)

Proof that Hollywood has degenerated 

YouTube - Shall We Dance?


----------



## DMcFadden (Apr 28, 2008)

You needed proof?


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Apr 28, 2008)

Thanks For This...


----------



## Blue Tick (Apr 28, 2008)

Yul Brynner - Anti-Smoking Commercial

[video=youtube;JNjunlWUJJI]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JNjunlWUJJI[/video]


----------



## Galatians220 (Apr 29, 2008)

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGoRo-nPLOM&hl=en"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/eGoRo-nPLOM&hl=en" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

One of the funniest things I've ever seen on YouTube... somewhat ... (I preface this with yes, I do have some covert Jewish ancestry and so I'm not "picking on" anyone.)

If I've goofed up the "embedding" process, could someone please PM me as to how one does that here? I've done it many times on my blogspot. Thank you in advance...

(It's "Japanese Fiddler on the Roof," in case your interest is piqued at all. Which experience here has taught me is doubtful... Nevertheless, the video comes right up on YouTube Search.)


----------

